
How did you like the new episode of Silicon Valley? - bubblehack3r
As I was watching the new episode of Silicon Valley (Season 4 Episode 1) I noticed that they took a very big turn in the show and some would say &quot;ruined&quot; it. What do you guys think?<p>Notice: I have noticed that most people who have watched it either thing it was really good or really bad...
======
MIKarlsen
As long as Gilfoyle and Dinesh still have their love/hate-relationship going,
that's enough for me. I think the turn was decent. The show could use a new
idea since the old "pied piper"-project has been up and down in every possible
way the past 3 seasons. A new character would help liven up the show though.

------
nextweek2
The show needed to pivot. I think they painted themselves into a corner with
the plot. If someone did create a new better compression technology, they
would just patent it and live off the royalties. Or just sell a binary library
to every software vendor on the planet.

Personally I preferred the show Beta's for it's prospect of a social network
trying to get established. There would be a lot of mileage in that.

Having said which Silicon Valley Season 1 Episode 8 was pure genius in terms
of comic hilarity.

------
fratlas
Brilliant. I loved the turn, and I can't wait to see them flesh out the whole
"new internet" plot. Only part I didn't like is that Bighead is back.

Yeah, the dynamic will change, but it would have stagnated otherwise.

~~~
dz0ny
I bet something related to blockchain technology :)

------
daly
I tried to watch it but the Netflix queue has it backlogged.

I bought a copy of season 3 from Amazon. But HBO has locked it up with DRM and
it won't play on any device I have. DO NOT BUY IT THIS WAY.

I love the show and can't wait to see it.

~~~
mdekkers
_I bought a copy of season 3 from Amazon. But HBO has locked it up with DRM
and it won 't play on any device I have. DO NOT BUY IT THIS WAY._

One of the top reasons torrenting copied material remains popular. the
majority of stuff I buy, I also download via torrent.

------
silverdragon
The premise is still there, however, EP1 of S4 seemed a bit acted/stiff... WTF
is Erlich doing smoking a cigarette? What happened to the big ass bong?

------
dinkdonk
I felt the dialog was not on par. Something was a bit off. Can't put my finger
on it. Still waiting in excitement for the next episode though :-)

------
misingnoglic
I don't like how Richard and Dinesh are giant assholes this episode. We'll see
where it goes though.

